# In Kauai in 2 weeks!  Suggestions on activities please!



## lmkucala (Oct 3, 2010)

My husband and I and our 7-year old son will be in Kauai at the Princeville Cliffs 10/16-10/23 - I'm counting down the days and can't wait!   None of us have been there (we've only been to Oahu) and we are VERY excited.

We plan to spend a lot of time exploring the beautiful island on our own, but do plan to do 2-3 tours or paid activities, and I'm looking for suggestions on what is doable and enjoyable that can include our son.  Tentative ideas:

Helicopter tour (for sure)
Tour with Outfitters Kaui (Ziplining, Kayak, Hike)
Hike Kauai with Me (private tour guide named Erik - gets great  reviews on TA)
Boat tour on Napali Coast
???

Suggestions on any of these or other ideas for us?   As I said we will also probably do quite a bit on our own like go to Waimea Canyon, Beaches, Snorkelling, etc.  so we won't do all of the above but if we were to pick 2-3 what would you suggest?!  

I'm getting overwhelmed by all the choices and thinking one week will not be enough time!

Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2010)

Buy Ultimate Kauai, a great guidebook by Dougherty.  Amazon sells it.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 3, 2010)

You will get a wide variety of opinions on this, but we don't do Hawaii helicopter tours - there have been a number of crashes in the past.

Be sure that you check if all tours are appropriate for a 7 year old.  They are expensive, and many activities are not designed for a 7 year old.  For instance, not many 7 year olds are up to a strenous hike, and some are not up to snorkeling in deep ocean water.  If you are going to take them on a deep water snorkel trip, make sure they are get really comfortable snorkeling from the beach, first.

We were once on a snorkel trip that was $100+ per person, and mom and the 3 kids freaked out as soon as we left the harbor.  The captain took them back since we were so close to shore, but they forfeited over $400 in fees.

And do you know if your child gets seasick?  If they get sick, the boat won't turn back - you will just have to tough it out.  I have seen horribly sick people out on these trips.  Discuss motion sickness meds with your Dr.   I would not take a child out on a boat without giving them Bonine the night before - at bedtime, and another dose 1 hour before the trip, and another 4 hours later.  Note that  the water is more likely to be rough in Nov., than the summer.

I thought of another one - will your child be OK with it if the Kayak turns over?  Chances are 99% that it will.

With a 7 year old, beach and pool time are usually a lot more successful than expensive paid activities.


----------



## lmkucala (Oct 3, 2010)

We do already have the Ultimate Kauai guidebook.  I read through it a couple of months ago and now need to pull it out again as we are getting closer.  My problem is deciding what to do since we only have a week! 

I've read the mixed reviews/info on helicopter tours.  Different opinions for different folks - I get it.  We are going.

And yes we're checking age limits on tours that we are looking at.  That is one reason why I was thinking about Hike Kauai with Me as I understand he will customize the tours to fit the group that is going (it's a private tour) and a 1/2 day is around $160 if I remember right which seems cheap since there are not many tours that we would get all 3 of us for this price anyway.

Outfitters Kauai does have some cool looking tours and gets good reviews.  I've seen reviews by people who have other kids my sons age and they seem to have done fine - even on the ziplining!  (which is typically an optional part anyway).


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Rent a kayak and paddle up the Hanalei River; several outfitters rent kayaks in Hanalei.  They will tie the kayak to the roof of your rental car (easier than it sounds), it is a three minute drive to the river, and then off you go.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 3, 2010)

Most tours will not exclude a 7 year old - but it may not be appropriate for your child.  Note my points about kayaks turning over and being out in deep water/seasickness.

Another option for hiking is the Sierra Club, which only charge $5 per person.  For a hike that a 7 year old can go on, you probably don't need a $160 guided hike.  click here


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 3, 2010)

We've always enjoyed Captain Andy's tours out of Elele .  The shorter one probably more appropriate for the kids.

Have you considered checking into baby sitters so you can do some of the more rugged things that aren't appropriate for kids.  You both would probably have more fun.

Be sure and check out South Pacific video with Mary Martin--you'll see a lot of north shore scenery and it is fun to spot it on your first and nth trip.  (you'll be back)

I'm anti helicopter for what ever it is worth.  How about a bi-plane or fixed wing tour instead.


Sterling


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 3, 2010)

For snorkeling with a child, I'd stay close to shore in a fairly shallow area with parents right next to him of course, not open sea.

I personally loved the helicopter tour I took a few years back, and it was one of those without doors and the pilot was pretty young IMO--20's.   
Hubby refused to go, but he gets seasick & airsick. The only other passenger was a ~12-year-old boy in the back by himself--he also really enjoyed it.

Ziplines are fun, but you can be way above the ground, so it depends on how comfy your son would be of the height.  And you need to be able to slow or stop yourself (at least the one I was on).

There are wonderful gardens and tours the whole family would like, and maybe a luau?


----------



## Debbie0329 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Luau?*

How about a Luau - we did the Luau Kalamaku, the show was great - I think your 7 year old would really enjoy it!

You may want to check if you do a sail/snorkel tour from Port Allen - we did Captain Andys - it was very rough with 6-10 foot swells - several people did get very sick and snorkeling was very limited - I threw some bread into the water and saw more fish that way...

I would recommend the Mediterranean Cafe for lunch - nice views and excellent food - something for everyone!  Do your grocery shopping in Lihue if you can or get a courtesy card at the Foodland in Princeville.  Avoid CJ's, ho hum food for big time prices.

Have fun!

Deb


----------



## janna1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Rent a kayak or on a guided canoe trip in the Kamokilo Hawaii Village to Secret Falls. First you will paddle in the river. The water is very calm. Then you will hike in a small island, cross some water (about 2 feet deep, depends on the season) then you continue to on a trial and hike to a water fall. You can swim in there under the water fall. It is very interesting experience. My 8 year old son described it as in the video game. This was one of the highlight we had in Kauia, one of the experience that we don't get in other islands.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 4, 2010)

We did a Wings Over Kauai airplane tour (at about half the price!) instead of a helicopter tour, and really enjoyed it.  Bruce (the owner and pilot) and Ellen (his wife and office manager) really went out of the way to accommodate us.  The Napali coast was just incredible to see.

We really enjoyed just going to all the beaches, seeing all the scenery, etc.  Tons of free things to do and see.

One "activity" we did several times...  Shave Ice.  Ono's is great in Kapa'a.  I think it was the highlight of our 7 year old's trip.  I heard that Jo Jo's is great in Waimea, but we never made it there.


----------



## linsj (Oct 4, 2010)

Since you've decided on a helicopter tour (I'm glad I did this), take Blue Hawaiian. They have the best safety record.


----------



## jlr10 (Oct 4, 2010)

We loved ziplining but be sure to check if they have a weight requirement/recommendation and if you son meets/exceeds it.  We recommended to friends but their daughter did not weigh enough to make it to the other side, so they had to wait until she got bigger (different trip.)  Our son was fairly light when he was 17 and had a few zips where he barely made it.

When our son was that age he loved the helicopter tour, and just playing with pools of water (not to be confused with being in a pool.  He liked to watch the things in the water.)  He also loved chasing chickens.  Luckily for him there were a lot to chase.

Recommend Tunnels or Ke'e for snorkeling if wave action is not high.  Easy snorkeling close to shore.  Last time we were at Tunnels the fish were so close we could walk out and just lean down the fish.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 4, 2010)

Smith's Luau & fern grotto garden boat tour.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 4, 2010)

After Michael's suggestion, I am looking into Wings Over Hawaii. For those of you who have done both: comparing Blue Hawaiian Helicopters to Wings Over Hawaii, please share plus and minuses to each.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 4, 2010)

We haven't done both but also highly recommend Wings over Kauai.  We loved it.  Downside: You don't get as close to some of the sights.  Upside: See more of the island, private - just your family / all good seats, price is better, perceived safety (might be just in my head but it feels safer).

Also we took a previous Denise recommendation and toured this place:

http://www.himalayanacademy.com/

A seven-year old might be bored but we found it fascinating ... and the price is right (free, IIRC).  Reservations required (for a parking space).


----------



## hotcoffee (Oct 4, 2010)

We went horseback riding when we were there in 2008.  Everyone enjoyed that.  Not sure if a young child would be able to do that though.  The guide gives everyone some brief instructions on how to control the horses, and then you are off.  Fortunately, the horses are very well trained.  So, you don't need any prior riding experience.

As far as hiking, there are a lot of trails on Kauai.  Some of the easier ones might be okay for a child.  The Kalalau Trail along the Nā Pali Coast is not too far from Princeville and is fantastic, but is not particularly easy.  The vast majority of hikers only do the first two miles to a beach that is potentially dangerous to swim at due to strong currents.  Some go an additional two miles up a side trail to a waterfall.  You need a permit to do the full 11 miles of the trail itself, much of which is rated as expert.  We started too late in the day to get to the waterfall, and we kept getting rain squalls while on the trail.  So, it was really wet and muddy.  But we got some great pictures of the Nā Pali coastline.  This trail is great for adults and older kids (particularly those athletic or agile).

We took the helicopter tour a number of years ago.  Everyone liked it.  The pilot really took us down close to the waterfalls in the remote island interior.  It was kind of a once-in-a-lifetime thing, and I am glad I did it the once; but I definitely would not have any desire to do it more than once.  I think it was the Blue Hawaiian tour.

Several years ago, we took what they called the Movie Tour.  We really liked that.  The tour guide took us to locations used to film movies.  Some of the notable ones included Blue Hawaii (Elvis Presley), the Gilligan's Island pilot, and Jurassic Park.

Another good place to go is the National Tropical Botanical Garden near Poipu.  It is very pretty.  I got some great pictures from there.


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 4, 2010)

The Movie Tour went out of business in May (unless they've managed to get addl funding and open back up).


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've done both the helicopter tour and a fixed wing and preferred the helicopter because it was a much smoother flight and you got closer to everything. I've done 5 helicopter tours in different areas and never experienced getting bounced around on any of them. The winds on the Big Island are wicked and we went thru a blinding rain storm that caused our pilot to return to the heliport and reschedule the rest of our flight until the following day but we never felt a thing. We were bounced around quite a bit on the fixed wing in Kauai last year on what was a beautiful sunny day; 3 of the passengers tossed their cookies, fortunately I was not one of them!


----------



## hotcoffee (Oct 4, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> The Movie Tour went out of business in May (unless they've managed to get addl funding and open back up).



I hadn't heard anything about it for a long time.  So, I am not surprised.  When we went on it, they took us to the Coco Palms resort.  We were able to walk along the lagoon where the Blue Hawaii wedding scene was filmed.  We also were allowed to go into the restaurant where the scene with Elvis, Joan Blackmon, the guy who played his father, and the other guy was filmed.  We really enjoyed that tour.  Too bad.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Oct 4, 2010)

As everyone has said, there's plenty to do and they've all offered excellent advice on what to do.

Now, whatever you do, and wherever you eat, make sure you do not miss eating at Bubba's Burgers.  They are in Hanalei, on the north shore, Kapaa on the east shore, and Poipu on the south shore, so they're basically wherever you need them.  Have a great vacation!

Aloha!

Marty


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't think I would shell out over $50 for a child's ticket to a luau (adults over $100.)  7 year olds are not known for gourmet appetites or long attention spans, and they are not going to enjoy luau food, dance, and music.  Luaus are really geared towards adult entertainment, and it's a long evening for a 7 year old.


----------



## lmkucala (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all of the tips!   This has given me some great ideas! 

Keep them coming!  

Lisa


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 4, 2010)

The enclosed lagoon at Lyndgate beach would be my recommendation. We went there with a family with young children and it was ideal.
Liz


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 4, 2010)

Ah, Lyndgate - I forgot about that. My kids (4 and 7 at the time) loved playing at the park there. It's a pretty nice one. Not my idea of "top things to do in Hawaii", but perfect for a 7 year old.  They wanted to go to the beach there to swim, too, but we ran out of time.


----------



## california-bighorn (Oct 4, 2010)

*Snorkel*

For snorkeling, I would just put a life vest and mask (snorkel) on your 7 yr old son and take yourselves to Koloa Landing near the town of Koloa and Poipu Beach.  Go to Seasport Dive shop, Snorkel Bob's or another shop that rents snorkeling gear and they can give you all the info you need.  Koloa Landing has easy access is usually very calm and you will see as much there as anywhere.  Get there early as there is limited parking in the small dirt parking area.  Most people enjoy seeing the turtles that hang out there.  Two weeks ago I saw 3 on one dive and they could be seen from the surface.
If you want to hike, there are hikes in and around Waimea Canyon that cover all levels of difficulty. At the Koke'e Lodge you can purchase a trail map for around a dollar and more importantly ask about the various trails in the area that would be appropriate for a 7 yr old. We did the hike to Waipo'o waterfall and it kicked my rear end.  A good hike for your family might be the cliff trail to the lookout.  Just watch your son close as the dropoff is dramatic at the end of the trail (there is a railing). Most of this trail is a safe dirt road with no dropoff at all.
Everyone raves about Bubba Burgers and I had a couple, but to try something different, try a Puka Dog.  They are in the Poipu shopping center with Keoki's Paradise and Roy's restaurants and all the other restaurants and shops. A little on the expensive side for a dog, but worth trying at least once.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 4, 2010)

Was hoping Steve (T_R_Oglodyte) would pipe in here as he has lots of hiking experience on the island.


----------



## molemay (Oct 5, 2010)

*Kauai Tubing Adventure*

How about the Kauai Backcountry Tubing?  I took my son when he was 5 and we had a good time tubing through the tunnels.  After we were done tubing they provided a picnic lunch and swam near a waterfall.


----------



## lmkucala (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the hiking tips california-bighorn.  We do plan to do a fair amount of that (as much as our 7-year old will tolerate).  I actually think he will be bored if they are too easy, so would love to give him a little challenge (need to climb something once in awhile or traverse over something slightly difficult) while it still being safe. 

We are seriously considering for one morning hiring a guide (Eric) from "Hike Kauai with Me".  Yes the price is about $160 for 3 hours for the 3 of us, but if I think about that vs. taking a boat tour or some other 3-4 hour tour it is actually probably cheaper. If he can customize it to our needs, and make it fun while also learning something about Kauai while doing it I figure it is probably worth it.

Has anyone done this before?


----------



## wa.mama (Oct 8, 2010)

We have hike quite a bit with our kids in Kauai.  I'm not as familiar with hikes on the North Shore, but several that we have done when our kids were around 7-8 were the Nounou (Sleeping Giant) hike (http://www.hawaii-guide.com/index.php/kauai/spot/sleeping_giant_nounou_mountain_east_trail/) and part of the Alakai swamp trail.  If your son likes hiking and has been on 3-4 mile hikes in the past he would do fine.

Another "baby hike" or walk is the trail down to Larsen's beach, then along Larsen's itself for a mile or two.  Lots of nice beach combing, some pools to cool off in, though swimming is not recommended there due to the strong riptide.

Our kids have been going to Kauai since they were infants - the best days were spent out at Tunnels building castles, paddling in the big lava pools and snorkeling with the beautiful fish.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 10, 2010)

molemay said:


> How about the Kauai Backcountry Tubing?  I took my son when he was 5 and we had a good time tubing through the tunnels.  After we were done tubing they provided a picnic lunch and swam near a waterfall.


 My kids loved this and can't wait to do this again!  

Mine also liked the Smith's Luau as well and they were fairly young when they saw it.  But they are both girls and love shows as we see lots of cultural stuff at home like broadway shows, ballet, etc... So, I think, it depends on what your kids' are accustomed to.  

You can rent bikes and ride along the Path:   

http://www.coconutcoasters.com/

My kids also like to kayak as well.  We did the Fern Grotto kayak trip once.  Very enjoyable:  http://www.explorekauai.com/kayak.html

Also, no trip is ever complete without a tour on Captain Andy's.  My kids love snorkeling so, this is another one of their favorite things to do:  http://www.napali.com/

We hope in the future to be able to Zipline and horseback ride but my youngest does not weigh enough yet.  But we are a fairly active family and tried many things over the years.


----------

